# L.A. Mayor Said He "Holds His Breath" During Maskless Photos



## win231 (Feb 3, 2022)

So, he said he has "Zero" chance of infection.  (He already had Covid after being vaccinated; maybe that's why he has zero chance of infection).

Sound familiar?  As amusing as Clinton's explanation:  _"I smoked marijuana a time or two, but I did not inhale."_
https://abc7.com/eric-garcetti-maskless-magic-johnson-rams-game-photo/11533891/


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 3, 2022)

Since Covid I find myself holding my breath when I pass close to people.  

Nobody, no one living anyway, has zero chance of infection.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 3, 2022)

So you hold your breath and if someone sneezes or coughs those particles are sprayed on your bare face then you put your mask back on. Hum...
Your now breathing in covid virus particles.

Wonder how long he can hold his breath?


----------



## David777 (Feb 3, 2022)

An excellent example of what a great weapon manipulative social media has become.

Attacking such a momentary photo taking behavior of celebrities or politicians to show they are hypocritical is of course virology nonsense. People in good health, much less those vaccinated, don't catch any respiratory diseases from briefly removing a mask even if someone nearby may be spewing virus.  If that was the case, there would be enormously more sick from not only COVID-19 but also head colds and influenza. It would only be news worthy if they caught a celebrity or politician doing such indoors for an extended period.  

But of course that isn't what any of this is about anyway is it?  For those intent on manipulating anything possible to push their own views especially if whatever will cause an avalanche of inane squabbling on social media. Well... also an opportunity on boards like this to keep annoying those they have ongoing emotional dialogues with...because some others continually prove they can easily be baited.  The cure?  Ignoring them will soon make it b-o-r-i-n-g.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 3, 2022)

Sure, let’s just ignore the hypocrisy of politicos who flout their own rules. Nope. They need to be called out every time.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 3, 2022)

David777 said:


> An excellent example of what a great weapon manipulative social media has become.
> 
> Attacking such a momentary photo taking behavior of celebrities or politicians to show they are hypocritical is of course virology nonsense. People in good health, much less those vaccinated, don't catch any respiratory diseases from briefly removing a mask even if someone nearby may be spewing virus.  If that was the case, there would be enormously more sick from not only COVID-19 but also head colds and influenza. It would only be news worthy if they caught a celebrity or politician doing such indoors for an extended period.
> 
> But of course that isn't what any of this is about anyway is it?  For those intent on manipulating anything possible to push their own views especially if whatever will cause an avalanche of inane squabbling on social media. Well... also an opportunity on boards like this to keep annoying those they have ongoing emotional dialogues with...because some others continually prove they can easily be baited.  The cure?  Ignoring them will soon make it b-o-r-i-n-g.


"People in good health, much less those vaccinated, don't catch any respiratory diseases from briefly removing a mask even if someone nearby may be spewing virus."

Well then you better tell the experts who claim Omicron and the new mutation that they are all wrong because they all say how easy it is to catch, more so then any of the others so far.


----------



## win231 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ya know, I can't help but notice that 2 or 3 people are always missing during topics like these...........    
Yooooohooooo...........

What sarcasm!


----------



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

"Thems that got"...it's..."don't do as I do...do as I say".


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 3, 2022)

win231 said:


> Ya know, I can't help but notice that 2 or 3 people are always missing during topics like these...........
> Yooooohooooo...........
> 
> What sarcasm!


I notice they are MIA about the Johns Hopkins study as well.  Stories like this a so inconvenient for some.


----------



## Lara (Feb 3, 2022)

win231 said:


> L.A. Mayor Said He "Holds His Breath" During Maskless Photos​


As if that helps!

Betty Davis


----------



## win231 (Feb 3, 2022)

Lara said:


> As if that helps!
> View attachment 206752
> Betty Davis


PRICELESS SCENE FROM _"Whatever happened to Baby Jane?"  One of Bette's BEST._
Bette Davis is laughing at Joan Crawford's horrified reaction to finding a rat on her dinner plate.
Thanks for the reminder.  I've gotta watch it again!!!


----------



## David777 (Feb 4, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "People in good health, much less those vaccinated, don't catch any respiratory diseases from briefly removing a mask even if someone nearby may be spewing virus."
> 
> Well then you better tell the experts who claim Omicron and the new mutation that they are all wrong because they all say how easy it is to catch, more so then any of the others so far.


There's an obvious difference between briefly removing a mask in a situation like that and what you are referring to.  No where will one read authoritative advice relating such.  But then you know that was a stretch so purposely baited me with something you knew I do could easily refute just to further engage me in order to play more dimwitted games spewing inane nonsense.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 4, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Sure, let’s just ignore the hypocrisy of politicos who flout their own rules. Nope. They need to be called out every time.


Wouldn't that be noble, if only people would apply that to *all*, rather than just those that they oppose.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 4, 2022)

David777 said:


> There's an obvious difference between briefly removing a mask in a situation like that and what you are referring to.  No where will one read authoritative advice relating such.  But then you know that was a stretch so purposely baited me with something you knew I do could easily refute just to further engage me in order to play more dimwitted games spewing inane nonsense.


Not baiting you or wanting to argue, only know that the experts keep saying how easy Omicron spreads, its surely not impossible to catch it outside while unmasked a few seconds if someone passes by without a mask and sneezes or coughs. Best to err on the side of caution IMO.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 4, 2022)

I have never held my breath and don't intend to start.  Two years of this and I'm still "healthy like a horse."  Any aches and pains that I might feel now and then certainly are not related in anyway to Covid19, the Delta Variant or other variants of interest that for some strange reason I have no interest in.  TOUCH WOOD!


----------



## win231 (Feb 4, 2022)

That explains Garcetti's purplish complextion.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 7, 2022)

does it look like she was holding her breath too as all around her are masked ..... this is happening over and over ..... rules only apply to certain people


----------



## win231 (Feb 7, 2022)

David777 said:


> There's an obvious difference between briefly removing a mask in a situation like that and what you are referring to.  No where will one read authoritative advice relating such.  But then you know that was a stretch so purposely baited me with something you knew I do could easily refute just to further engage me in order to play more dimwitted games spewing inane nonsense.


Yes, How Dare anyone point out nonsense & hypocrisy!!!
I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## win231 (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeni said:


> does it look like she was holding her breath too as all around her are masked ..... this is happening over and over ..... rules only apply to certain people


Maybe she can hold her breath longer than Garcetti.
She does have bigger lungs.


----------

